# A song I wrote called Unity. Anti-System



## Spirit Freeman (Jul 4, 2017)

I just recently began turning my poetry into Rap. Or Raptivism. I write about real issues. Check me out. I have 3 songs uploaded with more coming. Let me know what you think!


----------



## A New Name (Jul 4, 2017)

Here's to this being a trigger to self-sovereignity for those on the path.


----------



## Spirit Freeman (Jul 5, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC5EfhjSV7wAbgG_abDly6JA This is my new channel. I have started recording Raptivism (Rap Activism) please check it out when you get time. If you like it then please share. Thanks!


----------

